# Benefit of broadband connection?



## Wake Jitsu (Jan 18, 2007)

So what are the current/expected future benefits of having a broadband connection to the 622? My understanding is that you can have the $5 waived if you don't have a phone line connected, but are there other current benefits? And what is anticipated in the future?

Thx in advance,
JD


----------



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

I'd like to know this as well. I will still keep my phone line connected, but are there any other features?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

The other feature that has been mentioned before on tech chat is the ability to schedule events via the web. The other one is VOD also called DishOnline. This always has been talked about at various tech shows as something coming down the line. 

Two others i would like to see. 

1) Ability to archive settings for your 622 so that if you had to do a swap out it would just be a matter of connecting to your net to restore your configuration and then using your EHD to transfer content over from one box to another. Of course, this would require Dish officially supporting moving your EHD from one box to another. 

2) Receiver to Receiver sharing. Would be nice to be able to view something you have on one receiver on your other so you don't have to do duplicate recordings. 

Well there are two things that seem to be planned to use the Ethernet connection and two I would like to see. Bottom line.. if you can hook it up, i would.


----------



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> The other feature that has been mentioned before on tech chat is the ability to schedule events via the web. The other one is VOD also called DishOnline. This always has been talked about at various tech shows as something coming down the line.
> 
> Two others i would like to see.
> 
> ...


I would love the ability to schedule online. Right now I just use my SlingPlayer, but it takes awhile going that route. We need the ability to record online like Tivo has already.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> ... The other one is VOD also called DishOnline. This always has been talked about at various tech shows as something coming down the line. ...


Looks like something is coming... http://www.dishonline.com


----------



## EVAC41 (Jun 27, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> Looks like something is coming... http://www.dishonline.com


umm looks like it's coming this spring.. But on the Tech Chat I thought they said they hope to have it out by Winter.


----------



## nicedeboy26 (Jul 27, 2007)

I would love to have the network port of the VIP-222 enabled so I could hook it up with my 622. Since it lacks a hard drive, I could watch the movies of the network from the 622 set.


----------

